# Carcinogens?



## cruiser rod (Oct 20, 2013)

If you eat a lot of smoked food do you have to worry about carcinogens?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2013)

What's a lot? I would no want to eat Smoked Food every day in big amounts. I still love it but, a couple times a week is plenty. To answer your question...Smoked food, nothing I have read indicates an issue and there are countries like Iceland that survive the winter on smoked food. Smoked/Cured meat, Yes there are studies that indicate that Nitrites in Cured meats like Ham, Bacon and Hot Dogs can form carcinogens in your stomach. But if you eat a salad with your un-cured meats the risks are just as high, as many leafy Greens and other Vegetables contain significant levels of Nitrites as well.

 I'm thinking, if I drive my car a lot, I could get in an accident. If I cross the street a lot, I could get hit by a car. Just like many things in life Moderation is going to be the safest...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 20, 2013)

You can read good and bad into almost anything.  I would suggest you do research on the subject and decide for yourself.

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't worry much about it!

All things in moderation, including moderation! :biggrin:

*Everything* we eat is potentially harmful to our health, there isn't a single food that doesn't have some sort of issue!!!!!!

Carcinogenic aflatoxin in grains such as corn, sorghum, pearl millet, rice, and wheat
Oilseeds such as peanuts, soybeans, sunflower seeds, and cottonseeds, etc.

The toxin ergot in rye and other grains.

Goitrogen toxins in soybeans (and soybean products such as tofu), pine nuts, peanuts, millet, strawberries, pears, peaches, spinach, bamboo shoots, radishes, horseradish, and vegetables in the genus Brassica (bok choy, broccoli, brussels sprouts, cabbage, canola, cauliflower, Chinese cabbage, collard greens, kale, kohlrabi, mustard greens, rutabagas, and turnips.

Carcinogenic hydrazines in shiitake and the white button mushrooms.

Toxic lectins in many seeds, grains and legumes.

Phytates in soybeans, whole wheat and rye.

Toxic psoralens in celery, parsley and parsnips.

Toxic solanines in tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant.

Trypsin in soybeans.

Phytoestrogens in legumes,

Nitrates in green leafy vegetables.

Carcinogenic nitrosamines in beer, non-fat dry milk and mushrooms.

And on and on and on........

*Feel better now???* :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 20, 2013)

Just peachy Martin. Thanks for the ray of sunshine!  LOL


----------



## dward51 (Oct 20, 2013)

I remember reading about a study they did out at UCLA in the 1970's.  They sterilized silver dimes (yep the 10 cent dime) and surgically implanted them into lab rats.  Seems that all of them developed cancer.  So does that mean dimes are a carcinogenic?

Point is you have to talk any study in context.  How many times has the government said one thing and come back and revised it later when more information became available.  That smoke and carcinogenic thing also came out in the 70's if I recall correctly.  Plus how you smoke meat and over what fuel source has a lot to do with it also.  I don't think chimney starters and lump charcoal were the source of fuel used back when those studies were made.  I'm sure there are no strange chemicals in lighter fluid right......

On a factual basis, PAH and HCA's are formed when cooking meat at high temps.  The primary factor is fat dripping and vaporizing at very high temps, which is generally not what is happening in a smoker.   The studies I've seen generally talk about charred meat and not low and slow smoked meat.

*From www.cancer.gov:*


> [h2]Chemicals in Meat Cooked at High Temperatures and Cancer Risk[/h2]
> [h4]Key Points[/h4]
> Heterocyclic amines (HCAs) and polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAHs) are chemicals formed when muscle meat, including beef, pork, fish, and poultry, is cooked using high-temperature methods, such as pan frying or grilling directly over an open flame.
> The formation of HCAs and PAHs is influenced by the type of meat, the cooking time, the cooking temperature, and the cooking method.
> ...


----------



## cruiser rod (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, one thing I read here that was posted is the carcinogens that are found in charred meats are were probably the scare really came from. I didn't want to scare anyone with this post I was just curious how high or what the risk might be if any. The comment was made to me by someone that really cares for me. Now I can intelligently respond back to them with good information. Thanks again!


----------



## skully (Oct 27, 2013)

would common sense not be the first and fore most to anyhting in life???


----------



## foamheart (Oct 27, 2013)

Cruiser Rod said:


> I read here that was posted is the carcinogens that are found in charred meats are were probably the scare really came from.


First we don't burn out meat, not on purpose.

We can hire some white lab rats and force feed them with ALL of Woodcutters ham, and see if they die. If they do die can we get that happily satisfied contented smile off their faces?

AND if it does, isn't chared food like charcoal, isn't charcoal good for your renal system? Lets all eat smoked meats a pee easier.


----------



## inbtb (Apr 2, 2014)

If reading a government study, ignore at all cost.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes can be very dangerous if you're smoking cigarettes while waiting for the meat to be ready.

Bear


----------

